# Sony Vegas Pro Green Screen



## allie2817 (Sep 24, 2008)

I am working with Vegas Pro 7.0 and have recorded a short video in front of a green screen but I am having trouble with changing the background. The only thing I've been able to do so far is change the background color, but when I do that, I become transparent in the video, as well. Any suggestions? Is there a way I can put other graphics behind it along with changing the color?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

True greenscreening involves the deletion from a clip of the colour chosen (green in greenscreen, blue in bluescreen) leaving a transparent section which allows you to see clips (either moving or stills) in the tracks below it on the timeline. This is the key - you have to have multiple tracks on your timeline, the uppermost one is the one you place your clip which contains the green background in.
I don't have Vegas but most video editing software is similar in layout. 
Normally when using green screen (or chroma keying) effects you drag the effect onto the clip or apply the effect to the clip you want to play with. Then in the Properties box there should be some sliders or other type of adjustments for various properties of the effect- the main one you need at this stage is tolerance or similarity - choosing what shades of colour are deleted or made transparent.
Once you have applied the effect and/or chosen the colour to be deleted and what similarity or tolerance it will have you should be able to see the track below it coming through in the area where the green was.
There are some excellent tutorials on Youtube for greenscreening just do a search - you will probably find some made for Vegas!


----------

